# D&D 5E I come from the Net



## Plokman

Hello everyone,
My name is Plokman and I have been looking all over for a 5E compatible Cyberspace setting, like Tron or the Tv series Reboot. So far I have only found Code Warrior's and I plan to grab that as soon as I can, but I want to work on playing in current DnD first since not everyone I play with will be up to switch to another game style right away.

So I thought I would ask around here, forgive me if I posted this in the wrong place too. Wasn't 100% positive on where to post a question like this, I mean it is DnD I am talking about but at the same time it is a setting not of DnD fantasy style (unless you have a GameCube land on you and it is swords and knights. Haha) but if I have misposted please help me get back on the rule track please.

I wouldn't want to get into trouble without a party.


----------



## dave2008

Plokman said:


> Hello everyone,
> My name is Plokman and I have been looking all over for a 5E compatible Cyberspace setting, like Tron or the Tv series Reboot. So far I have only found Code Warrior's and I plan to grab that as soon as I can, but I want to work on playing in current DnD first since not everyone I play with will be up to switch to another game style right away.
> 
> So I thought I would ask around here, forgive me if I posted this in the wrong place too. Wasn't 100% positive on where to post a question like this, I mean it is DnD I am talking about but at the same time it is a setting not of DnD fantasy style (unless you have a GameCube land on you and it is swords and knights. Haha) but if I have misposted please help me get back on the rule track please.
> 
> I wouldn't want to get into trouble without a party.



There is a Wiki on this site which list official and 3rd party settings for 5e.  There are few Sci-fi settings listed (there are several lists so keep scrolling!):

5e Games and Settings


----------



## aco175

@Plokman welcome to the site, hope you find what you are looking for.  I think there are some remakes of a Modern or Cyberpunk games, but I do not play this style and are not much help.


----------



## Plokman

aco175 said:


> @Plokman welcome to the site, hope you find what you are looking for.  I think there are some remakes of a Modern or Cyberpunk games, but I do not play this style and are not much help.



Thank you for the warm welcome. DnD is great indeed, trying to it after a two year break. My head has been kinda everywhere, but this year I am getting back on track, including my big project. 

I am going to start a Toy and Comic company, through Patreon and YouTube. I know it sounds naive but I have seen dreams become reality this way and I look at it as a modern A.C. Gilbert.


----------



## Plokman

dave2008 said:


> There is a Wiki on this site which list official and 3rd party settings for 5e.  There are few Sci-fi settings listed (there are several lists so keep scrolling!):
> 
> 5e Games and Settings



Can't find any that work on that list. Also sorry for double posting, I checked the list after my prior post and saw no Digital Realm fantasy. Hope this is ok just once. No double posting again.


----------



## dave2008

Plokman said:


> Can't find any that work on that list. Also sorry for double posting, I checked the list after my prior post and saw no Digital Realm fantasy. Hope this is ok just once. No double posting again.



OK, can you clarify what you want then?  I know Tron, but I am not familiar with your other point of reference.  So, in your own words, what type of setting are you looking for?


----------



## Plokman

dave2008 said:


> OK, can you clarify what you want then?  I know Tron, but I am not familiar with your other point of reference.  So, in your own words, what type of setting are you looking for?



Hmm well reboot is much like Tron, biggest difference is the characters don't know if the User is real, Games drop into the system. Which ones do you recommend for a Tron/ Live inside the computer setting? All the ones I saw on the list were more like the Matrix and not like Tron at all. 

Also please forgive me if I sounded rude. Was never my intent, thank you for your help always.


----------



## dave2008

Plokman said:


> Hmm well reboot is much like Tron, biggest difference is the characters don't know if the User is real, Games drop into the system. Which ones do you recommend for a Tron/ Live inside the computer setting? All the ones I saw on the list were more like the Matrix and not like Tron at all.



I don't know. To me that is a fluff/lore distinction not a mechanics one, so any of them would work.   Sorry, I guess that is not helpful to you, but I don't really run these type of settings



Plokman said:


> Also please forgive me if I sounded rude. Was never my intent, thank you for your help always.



No worries - I didn't think you were being rude.


----------



## Plokman

dave2008 said:


> I don't know. To me that is a fluff/lore distinction not a mechanics one, so any of them would work.   Sorry, I guess that is not helpful to you, but I don't really run these type of settings
> 
> 
> No worries - I didn't think you were being rude.



Thanks for trying, maybe someone else might have some ideas. Glad I wasn't rude, I hate sounding like that.


----------

